# Bem-vindos

## Guest

Aqui também se fala português!  :Smile: 

----------

## fghellar

Ooops... Esqueci do login...  :Smile: 

(That was me, forgot to login)

----------

## fghellar

Eu to sozinho por aqui? Não tem mais ninguém do Brasil (ou Portugal, ou outro país de língua portuguesa) neste forum? Vamos lá, apareçam!  :Smile: 

----------

## static

Quantas línguas você fala?  português, alemão, inglês, e...?  Ou são você que usa um tradutor como mim?!!  LOL

----------

## m3thos

Hehehe, olá a todos, aki de portugal, temos pelo menos dois utilizadores de gentoo linux que andam pelos canais de gentoo, e pelas mailing lists:

Eu, m3thos, de nome Miguel Sousa Filipe  :Razz:  e..

Um outro jovem com a alcunha de Ravage!

=)

e já agora, devia existir o keymap para o teclado português no cd de instalação  :Cool: 

----------

## m3thos

 *static wrote:*   

> Quantas línguas você fala?  português, alemão, inglês, e...?  Ou são você que usa um tradutor como mim?!!  LOL

 

Pois, isso deve mesmo ser de um tradutor foleiro porque: "são você" e "como mim", tá mesmo mal! muahahahahaah

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fghellar

 *static wrote:*   

> Quantas línguas você fala?  português, alemão, inglês, e...?

 

Apenas estas...  :Smile:  Entendo espanhol também, mas não falo...

 *static wrote:*   

> Ou são você que usa um tradutor como mim?!!  LOL

 

Não gosto desses tradutores, não funcionam...  :Smile: 

----------

## Siaud

Ola a todos falo de Fortaleza - Ceará - Brasil, quero anunciar que sou o novo usuario do Gentoo Linux.

----------

## fghellar

Bem-vindo ao clube!  :Smile: 

----------

## Uranus

heheh Portugal sempre a bombar!!!

----------

## ed_hunter

ppl, alguem tem o mm prob k eu ? n consigo usar o comando su, smp k o faço ele pede a pass mas kdo eu introduzo a pass ele diz access denied ou autentication failure. ja adicionei o user ao grupo wheel, ao grupo root, ja andei a mexer no /etc/pam.d/su e nda. alguem me pode ajudar?

tnkx em avanço pra alguem k me possa ajudar

----------

## Uranus

 *ed_hunter wrote:*   

> ppl, alguem tem o mm prob k eu ? n consigo usar o comando su, smp k o faço ele pede a pass mas kdo eu introduzo a pass ele diz access denied ou autentication failure. ja adicionei o user ao grupo wheel, ao grupo root, ja andei a mexer no /etc/pam.d/su e nda. alguem me pode ajudar?
> 
> 

 

pa, eu tive o mesmo problema mas bastou-me adicionar o user ao grupo wheel, nao percebo pk eh k nao da

----------

## sena

Oias, mais um user português da Gentoo. 

Aqui, de Carnaxide (C. de Oeiras), Portugal.

Cumps, sena.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Marco Silva

Fala galera,

Usava no passado sorcery linux, mais quando conheci o gentoo foi paixao a primeira vista.

Nao tenho login, mais vou criar agora mesmo, pois estou usando gentoo aqui no trabalho e tambem em casa.

[]s

----------

## SubZero

Ae! Mais um brasileiro utilizando o gentoo.

Troquei debian e suse nos servidores pelo gentoo, assim como meu desktop que agora também roda gentoo!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## RoadRunner

E aqui também!!!! Sou de Coimbra e ontem decidi experimentar o gentoo.. depois de 3 tentativas de instalar, lá consegui por isto a arrancar. tou na fase das duras compilações de kde..

Malta, para quando um canal pt? #gentoo-pt

Dava um certo jeito, o canal gentoo tá muito cheio, não se arranja quase ajuda nenhuma.

----------

## Vanquirius

aew galera!!!

tb tou usando o Gentoo, kramba eh mto f***

com certeza a melhor (e mais pratica) distro q eu jah vi

meu sistema:

gentoo linux 1.3 (compilado com gcc3.1)

flags: -march=i686 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -m3dnow -mmmx

@ mb intel, pentium coppermine 700mhz, 384mb ram, geforce2 mx

roda q eh uma beleza!  :Smile: 

----------

## Guest

ponham mais um portugues na lista... da Figueira da Foz, Joao Silva  :Smile:  AINDA uso slackware... a iso do gentoo ainda n chegou, mas parece promissor ehehe

bye

----------

## Guest

também sou de portugal LX e tenho um prob. Onde é que arranjo um keymap pt(portugal) e como é q o insta-lo ?

----------

## |\|30C0D3

 :Cool:   Bem Pessoal, quem for do Brasil e-mail-me URGENTE, para os de Portugal,  aguardem, estou afim de fazer uma lista pt_BR, mas preciso do e-mail do pessoal e outra coisa não sou nenhum tipo de hacker ou revolucionário, posso fazer um trabalho junto com o [url] www.cipsga.org.br [/url]Meus e-mail [url] neocode@gmx.net [/url]  :Very Happy:  

----------

## cronuz

Olá pessoal,

Mais um usuário da lingua portuguesa, no caso sou de Brasília, Brasil. Abraço para todos.

T+

----------

## misfit

opa,

Acabei de instalar o Gentoo em uma máquina aqui. Vamos ver qual é a da distro...

BTW, sou de SP/SP

.misfit

----------

## [Racer-X]

opa   :Laughing:   mais um de gentoo aqui!!!

A distro funciona perfeita... o sistema portage/ebuilds funciona que é uma beleza... chega de rpm + apt !!!

Logo passarei a usar gentoo nos servers aqui...  ( Só to aguardando Gcc 3.1 na Gentoo 1.4, alguem sabe quando sairá?)

Enquanto isso vou usando na workstation aqui colocando ao limite o Gentoo, usando a compilação numa MB c/ DUAL XP 1700+.

E pra contar aí vai mais um user de Gentoo aqui de Sao Paulo / SP - BR !!!

----------

## X73

nah, somos mais, estamos todos e podemos nos encontrar em #gentoo-pt no irc.openprojects.net  :Very Happy:  assim podemos ter o nosso canal de ajuda em português  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pilla

mais um brasileiro.

----------

## m3thos

Oi pessoal.. antes que comecem a surgir iniciativas várias de tradução de documentos/howtos e outros que tais.. .ou/e também canais de ajuda ou outros meios de suporte a utilizadores de lingua portuguêsa...

Acho que era do interesse de todos criar um grande canal e um onde não fizesse distinção entre pt_PT e pt_BR ...assim seriamos mais, e além disso, já que a lingua é apenas uma era bom que ambos os lados fizessem por não a desmultiplicar ....

Claro que existêm sempre problemas especificos de brasileiros e outros de portuguêses, ou ainda de outros falantes da lingua de Camões .. mas isso não é grande problema ..e também não vejo os documentos em inglês divididos em EN_USA, EN_UK, EN_AU, EN_SA, EN_CA ..etc... 

o que acham?

no #gentoo-pt anda-se já a preparar traduções de alguma documentação.. quem souber mais coisas informe.

pronto... a ideia está exposta, a mensagem dada... até mais logo.. e fiquem bem!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## fghellar

A idéia me parece bastante interessante. Unir esforços é sempre bom. Porém, ao mesmo tempo, acho que é uma boa idéia ter versões separadas para pt_PT e pt_BR.

As diferenças reais são bem poucas, é verdade, mas na minha experiência, principalmente no ramo de computadores, existem muitos termos e expressões que são bem diferentes. Eu já não teria problemas com isto, pois já li bastante por aí nos dois "idiomas" para ser capaz de entendê-los bem, mas, na minha opinião, isto pode confundir muito os usuários (utilizadores) novatos, que ainda não estão bem familiarizados com os conceitos aos quais estes termos se referem. Pelo menos foi isto o que aconteceu comigo, no início.

De maneira geral, acho muito boa a idéia de unir esforços para traduzir a documentação do inglês para o português (pt_PT ou pt_BR, não importa), mas também acho que, após feita esta tradução, seria uma boa idéia ter as duas versões dos documentos.

Só uma opinião...  :Wink: 

----------

## lowgitek

Brasileiro e a morar em portugal  :Wink: 

Tomar já agora newbie no gentoo com 6 anos de casa no linux finalmente enchergou a luz e mudou  para a verdadeira distro do geek  :Wink: 

Força 

P.s  Ja nao ha people suficiente para a administraçao criar um canto so nosso em portugues ? se for preciso fazemos um site clone deste mas em portugues mas era fixe se tivessem a infoormaçao toda junta.

----------

## Kidd

Sou Brasileiro tmbn de Bauru SP

tenho um P4 1.5 Ghz com linux e windows compartilhado

rodah muito bem com o gcc 3.2 e otimização para pentium 4

mesmo na versão beta, mas faltam ainda alguns pacotes para atualizar

como o mozilla, que ainda naum funciona, por exemplo... :Confused: 

Esperem o Gentoo 1.4!!!!

----------

## fghellar

Esperar o 1.4? Para que, exatamente?  :Cool: 

----------

## azambuja

bom, soh pra comunicar...

mais um brasileiro, do sul tche!

abraço,

----------

